# Anyone know what this is?



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

I have had it in my viv for about 1 month and it is growing great. If you look closely you can even see that it is blooming. I have tried looking on the web and cannot find it. I am sure it is something common. Anyone know what kind of plant this is?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

Pilea 'Moon Valley' . I got tons of it. It blooms little pink flowers. 
These are pics of mine:


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

Cool thanks. Is it going to outgrow my tank? It is in a 30 gallon hex.



Troy


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

Not really, you might have to trim a little. But this guy tends to spread rather than go up.


----------

